# New Socionics Test



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

This is a new test from WSS:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/iPsyght3

What are your results? Is it accurate?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

In the past, I've only been correctly typed once by a test and it was so short that I'm pretty sure it just got lucky. But this test just correctly typed me, so I'm quite impressed.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I got correctly typed on it, but I also think it helped that I actually understood what most questions were asking for so I could slot myself into what I know I am or do, even if I don't necessarily relate to it in terms of individual experience.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

got myself EIE on this test. I actually spend a lot of time and effort into trying to recall good examples and answer it well. I was thinking what was the purpose of "Which options did you answer more of?".

eie, iei. I still go with iei but it was a well design test. What questions would have put me in the eie bracket instead of iei bracket?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

EII.

Interesting, I usually get ILI. MBTI-wise, currently leaning towards INFJ. Socionics typically put me in the Gamma Quadra, with ISFP and INTJ (lol) being the top contenders there.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I got ILI.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Metasentient said:


> EII.
> 
> Interesting, I usually get ILI. MBTI-wise, currently leaning towards INFJ. Socionics typically put me in the Gamma Quadra, with ISFP and INTJ (lol) being the top contenders there.


I always thought you're an SLI or in the very least, a delta.



To_august said:


> I got ILI.


Yeah, I think this test is a) too behavioral and b) assumes that just because you identify with a certain value, it means you actually are of that quadra. We could make a stereotypical question and have something like, "Do you agree with the sentiment to not waste time?" and assume anyone who answers yes to that question is Ni-valuing. Unfortunately, it's not quite that simple.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Entropic said:


> I always thought you're an SLI or in the very least, a delta.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think this test is a) too behavioral and b) assumes that just because you identify with a certain value, it means you actually are of that quadra. We could make a stereotypical question and have something like, "Do you agree with the sentiment to not waste time?" and assume anyone who answers yes to that question is Ni-valuing. Unfortunately, it's not quite that simple.



Haha, thanks for your input! Delta would be my second-likeliest category, if Gamma's out. Yes, that's another thing with this test; either I didn't see it or it didn't give the percentages, which would have been extremely useful for weeding out the cusps. It was also annoying that I did indeed get 8/16 A/Bs on the first section and was forced to arbitrarily go with which could be more "relevant" (again, not accounting for the borderline). Taking the test, I also realized that I'm extremely poor at knowing just what I am legitimately comfortable with; some of these answers would have been reversed a couple years ago, and I know I tend to be more "achievement"-oriented when I'm actually driven towards an overarching goal, which is... rare. 

SLI, that one's interesting. I don't think I ever got that on Socionics or MBTI. Reading this though, it doesn't really seem to fit because Te is a fairly weak function of mine (particularly during adolescence), and I feel that Ni is what I've been overindulging in for most of my life (fantasizing, trying to imagine some mental concept of the perfect worldly system, useless mental abstraction in general). If I'm interpreting this correctly, I've always been more interested in the underlying mechanisms of events (politics, economics, sociology don't seem appealing because they're just taking the individual motions/patterns and magnifying them). I'm fairly detached from my personal surroundings as well and have a poor memory for events, unless I felt the experience was actually relevant in some way.

*Super-Ego Block*

*Introverted Intuition (Ni,







)*

SLIs are capable in the areas of mental abstraction, the use of their imagination, and making sense of patterns and phenomena around them. Usually, however, SLIs do not spend much time in fantasy worlds or inside their own heads, instead preferring to focus on the richness of their physical experience.- See more at: Socionics Types: SLI-ISTp


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmm the test typed me as IEE.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Yeah, I think this test is a) too behavioral and b) assumes that just because you identify with a certain value, it means you actually are of that quadra. We could make a stereotypical question and have something like, "Do you agree with the sentiment to not waste time?" and assume anyone who answers yes to that question is Ni-valuing. Unfortunately, it's not quite that simple.


Yup. I also had a problem that two first stages I ended up with 8/7 on A/B ratio. And bearing in mind how on many questions I perfectly related to both options (how can I even choose if I dislike more aggressively pushy people or unreliable ones?), if I'd change just one answer, I could get something totally different as a result type.

I can't say the test is bad though. At least it gave me something different from my usual Ti base result. Guess, it's because it didn't test for rationality/irrationality.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

To_august said:


> Yup. I also had a problem that two first stages I ended up with 8/7 on A/B ratio. And bearing in mind how on many questions I perfectly related to both options (how can I even choose if I *dislike more aggressively pushy people or unreliable ones?*), if I'd change just one answer, I could get something totally different as a result type.
> 
> I can't say the test is bad though. At least it gave me something different from my usual Ti base result. Guess, it's because it didn't test for rationality/irrationality.


Ye I felt 50/50 on that one and maybe 1 or 2 other questions.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

I got *IEE - Intuitive Ethical Energiser*

And I'm not so sure I can relate to it at least 80%. I don't know much about Socionics to judge.


----------



## Monteskiusz (Sep 16, 2015)

Got Lie.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I got EII but I didn't like most of the questions. The test really needs a "neither" option.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Recede said:


> I got EII but I didn't like most of the questions. The test really needs a "neither" option.


All these quiz need one or an other. Not neither or questions you want to put neither or both to. That is the quiz doing a failure.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Well, I got ESI.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

ILI. Some questions were unsatisfying to answer though.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I got SEI. 3rd page was for alpha NT or SF and 4th was for SEI vs ESE. I was really on the border for 3rd page; 3 sf vs 2 nt.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I got SEI too. I'm not totally convinced, even though I got the same result from other tests. I liked this test because I actually could understand the questions and choices/situations. On a couple of questions I related to both choices but it didn't influence my A/B ratio.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Metasentient said:


> Haha, thanks for your input! Delta would be my second-likeliest category, if Gamma's out. Yes, that's another thing with this test; either I didn't see it or it didn't give the percentages, which would have been extremely useful for weeding out the cusps. It was also annoying that I did indeed get 8/16 A/Bs on the first section and was forced to arbitrarily go with which could be more "relevant" (again, not accounting for the borderline). Taking the test, I also realized that I'm extremely poor at knowing just what I am legitimately comfortable with; some of these answers would have been reversed a couple years ago, and I know I tend to be more "achievement"-oriented when I'm actually driven towards an overarching goal, which is... rare.
> 
> SLI, that one's interesting. I don't think I ever got that on Socionics or MBTI. Reading this though, it doesn't really seem to fit because Te is a fairly weak function of mine (particularly during adolescence),


Te is as strong in SLI as it is in the ILI.



> and I feel that Ni is what I've been overindulging in for most of my life (fantasizing, trying to imagine some mental concept of the perfect worldly system, useless mental abstraction in general).


That's not Ni; introversion perhaps, but most of all it's just showing that you are imaginative. 



> If I'm interpreting this correctly, I've always been more interested in the underlying mechanisms of events (politics, economics, sociology don't seem appealing because they're just taking the individual motions/patterns and magnifying them).


Introversion, again, perhaps. Not necessarily indicative of anything specific, though this desire to focus on patterns seems more typical of Ne to me, than Ni. 



> I'm fairly detached from my personal surroundings as well and have a poor memory for events, unless I felt the experience was actually relevant in some way.


That's not what Ni is in socionics, though. 

*Super-Ego Block*

*Introverted Intuition (Ni,







)*



> SLIs are capable in the areas of mental abstraction, the use of their imagination, and making sense of patterns and phenomena around them. Usually, however, SLIs do not spend much time in fantasy worlds or inside their own heads, instead preferring to focus on the richness of their physical experience.- See more at: Socionics Types: SLI-ISTp


I disagree. Too behavioral. It's better to understand what Ni really is first, which is focusing more on the progression of time.


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

It gave me IEE.

I have no idea if that's accurate.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know enough about Socionics to judge if it's accurate, but it gave me SLI where most tests (and my research) point me to LII.

Some of the questions seemed to pose false dichotomies where it would have been far more accurate for me to be able to say "both" or "neither" if anything.

This was especially the case for the questions that I expect were the difference between S/N, and J/P:

"Are you a touchy-feely social butterfly who wants to work towards humanitarian causes because of how you _feel_, or are you a robotic data machine lacking any creativity, compassion or philosophical outlook?"

"Are you an aggressive, power-hungry dominator who needs to stomp all over others to feel worthwhile or a wussy peace-loving beta with no convictions or expectations for yourself or others?"

I felt like there was no middle ground between equally inappropriate answers, that the questions were all rewordings of the same clumsy ideas instead of expanding the concepts in helpful and meaningful ways.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I got IEE. Absolutely wasn't expecting that result, lol. Maybe that's the right result and all of the other tests are wrong.  I waffled a bit on a number of the questions though as I tried to determine which scenario is more like me. That's the problem with these types of tests, you almost need some kind of situation to be shown to gauge how you'd react to it.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Schizoid said:


> Hmm the test typed me as IEE.


Same with me. I feel EII-2Ne is a better fit for me. It is off, but not by much.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Anyways, it isn't terrible, but it isn't great.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I got IEE, which isn't too far off.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Got EII. Surprised, since they mix dichotomies and elements on some questions. Some questions don't even refer to the same dichotomies for their choices.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Got SEE.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

The_Wanderer said:


> Got SEE.


Do you get confused when other people always take tests and get a different type, but you don't? lol


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Do you get confused when other people always take tests and get a different type, but you don't? lol


Last time I did one of these I got SLE.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

LIE lol. This was fucking painful. So dualistic. Also, several of the Si-Ne options described actually nice and kind people, as compared to the Se options, which often just portrayed a selfish asshole, pretty much. 

And yet, despite liking the Si options more... I get an Si PoLR type. WOOOOOO.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

I got IEE. Which is interesting because I predominantly test as EII, with IEI as another possibility. IEE and EII are both Delta, so there might be something in there.

Edit: Second try gave me IEI. But I've taken these tests so many times over the years that I think I might be uncontrollably biased.


----------



## AngrySpirit (Nov 13, 2015)

I just wonder: why do they ask if you've selected more A or B answer?

1) The test should be able to know it.
2) Then you totally understand that a dichotomy will always be A or B, so you will may more inclined to be biased because of that. 


Also some answers in the FeTi/FiTe part seem a bit off (Like: do you prefer working alone or with people?). 

Otherwise it's by far the best test I've passed. I would recommend everyone to try it out. The 4 steps process was also quite efficient.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

I got SLE (ESTp) the type I hate the most and most other tests started giving me these results...
I ponder if I answer the tests erroneously, the tests are erroneous or being mentally tortured by a horde of ESTP exes metamorphosed me into one of them. Dunno


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

EIE
But it's probably because I looked at questions through the lens of what I already know instead of just answering.


----------



## AngrySpirit (Nov 13, 2015)

Marla Singer said:


> I got SLE (ESTp) the type I hate the most and most other tests started giving me these results...
> I ponder if I answer the tests erroneously, the tests are erroneous or being mentally tortured by a horde of ESTP exes metamorphosed me into one of them. Dunno


I'm sorry about what happened to you.
But good SLEs exist too. Don't hate the type itself, but the person.

No wonder I putted "Unknown". If I was an SLE I would be hated? 
There are already a lot of assumptions IRL. Typology is cool, but it is about cognition and not behavior. I can't say much because I don't know those ESTPs, but violent people =/= ESTP.

Sorry I had to answer here, because all types are potentially good.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

ILI
So yes it is accurate.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> In the past, I've only been correctly typed once by a test and it was so short that I'm pretty sure it just got lucky. But this test just correctly typed me, so I'm quite impressed.


Cool. I got LSI as well. Though it depended on one single question that I did not get SLE. 

Did you have an easier time answering the questions on the first page or on the second page?


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> got myself EIE on this test. I actually spend a lot of time and effort into trying to recall good examples and answer it well. I was thinking what was the purpose of "Which options did you answer more of?".
> 
> eie, iei. I still go with iei but it was a well design test. What questions would have put me in the eie bracket instead of iei bracket?


The questions on the last page.

No way you are an EIE lol


----------



## Lampyridae (Feb 21, 2017)

This quiz gave me ILE (ENTp). I'm thinking that I'm an IEE (ENFp), so not too far off. However, I've never gotten a L before. Me, logical? Hah.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

ESE 

Not accurate


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

iPsyght thinks that you are: Logical Intuitive Energiser (LIE) (ENTj)

It's closer than some of the typings people have given me, at least.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it just me, or did anyone else find this questionnaire very difficult. Particularly on the first two sections, I had a difficult time choosing between the two options, there was no in-between choice or 'skip' option. I did score as my self-typing, EII but it was very close. 8A, 7B on the first part, 7A and 8B on the second part. The third and fourth parts were far easier to decide for me. 

For fun, I experimented with what would happen if I changed one of my answers on the 1st and 2nd sections. 
If I'm alpha quadra, I'm LII
If I'm beta quadra, I'm IEI
If I'm gamma quadra, I'm ILI

So it is clear I prefer introversion and intuition.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

@The Exception That is typically an issue with forced answer tests such as these. The only thing you can do is choose the "most accurate" option.

Socionics isn't so much about preferences, though. Each function/block has it's own purpose, and an individual could prefer any of these, regardless of what element occupies such. Some people prefer growth (super-ego). Some people prefer social contact (role and creative). Some people prefer what they are best at in public (ego). Some people prefer to remain children forever (super-id). Some people prefer as little effort as possible (id).

In more realistic tests, an individual is asked not only preferences, but what the individual does and how they do it on a day to day basis, as well as considers both aptitude and ability. You can use such knowledge to more accurately judge the quality of a test as a comprehensive measure of your personality, by noting what distinction the test creator places between these parts of personality.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

selena87 said:


> This is a new test from WSS:
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/iPsyght3
> 
> What are your results? Is it accurate?


I got ILI: INTp which I most often get with Socionics as my F/T is close.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

The Exception said:


> Is it just me, or did anyone else find this questionnaire very difficult. Particularly on the first two sections, I had a difficult time choosing between the two options, there was no in-between choice or 'skip' option. I did score as my self-typing, EII but it was very close. 8A, 7B on the first part, 7A and 8B on the second part. The third and fourth parts were far easier to decide for me.
> 
> For fun, I experimented with what would happen if I changed one of my answers on the 1st and 2nd sections.
> If I'm alpha quadra, I'm LII
> ...



Yes, it was difficult for some questions. For the section asking ways to improve the test I indicated that asking us to tell which answer we gave most often, A or B without anyway for the test-maker to know if it was a close call, e.g. for two sections I had only one more A or one more B, may not result in the most accurate assessment. That said, however, I am on the line for F/T and in the past--for eight years running, I always tested INTJ, then one year INTP, and this year I get more INFP but again, the F/T is close, so eh, what can we expect for such an either/or test.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I got SLI.

I don't know anything about socionics but the descriptor sounds pretty accurate I guess.

Wholeheartedly disagree with some sections - the Ideas part in its entirety stands out like a sore thumb, also, not as orderly as it makes out.


----------

